# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  MONEDAS IN CRESCENDO ya a la venta

## magokreuss

Ya tengo mi ejemplar del nuevo MONEDAS IN CRESCENDO.

Tuve un tiempo la anterior edición, pero esta nueva es infinitamente mejor 

En cuanto a acabado:
Pasta dura, encuadernacion cocida y 230 páginas
Portada y contraportada con un diseño muy elegante
Muchisimas fotos en lugar de dibujitos

En cuanto a contenido:
Trae cosillas extras como los capitulos especificos del emplame de Downs, de Tenkai y el Han Pin Chien y más de 50 juegos

el libro de las navidades sin duda.

a por el antes de que se vuelva a agotar

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Cambia mucho sobre el anterior?

Podría alguien poner un índice para ver en que varía, o alguien que tenga la edicion anterior.

Muchas gracias

----------


## magokreuss

todavia no me ha dado tiempo de ojearlo , me acaba de llegar de correos

dice la contraportada:

......"En esto libro de Manuel Cuesta, nos ofrece su visión de la magia con monedas, desde un punto eminentemente práctico. Ha intentado que la curva de aprendizaje de la técnica sea más liviana que en las ediciones anteriores y que se expliquen más técnicas y juegos. Así ha añadido, entre otros, capítulos específicos para el estudio de los empalmes de Downs, de Tenkai y del Han Pin Chien. En total más de 50 juegos.

Además como primicia Manuel ha persuadido a su amigo y mago con monedas Alfonso Paños para la inclusión de su maravilloso Falso Depósito Universal"

----------


## queco

Y aunque sea por privado, ¿alguien me puede decir cómo comprarlo?

----------


## Ming

Angel, ¿por qué mañana y no hoy?

¿Es normal que comuniquen todo el rato?  :O10:

----------


## Azatodeth

A lo mejor ya está puesto por ahí pero no lo he encontrado, sabeis el precio?

Ming: acabo de hablar con ellos que, a mí también me ha dado comunicando un buen rato, me han dicho que hoy le quedaban algunos pero para la semana que vienen le llegarán más (aunque les tendría  que haber llegado hoy)

PD: sí, he hablado con ellos y se me ha olvidado preguntar el precio :(, pero como aquí hay gente que ya lo tiene pues a ver si me resolviais la duda y no tenia que volver a llamar.

----------


## goncho19

38 €uritos

----------


## Ming

> Ming: acabo de hablar con ellos que, a mí también me ha dado comunicando un buen rato, me han dicho que hoy le quedaban algunos pero para la semana que vienen le llegarán más (aunque les tendría que haber llegado hoy)


¿Y se puede saber cómo lo has logrado? ¡Llevo desde las 5 llamando!  :O10:

----------


## t.barrie

> ¿Y se puede saber cómo lo has logrado? ¡Llevo desde las 5 llamando!


jaja, ya somos dos entonces...

De todas maneras creo que tampoco tendremos que darnos tanta prisa ¿no? 
si la semana que viene reciben más,no hay problema. Además no creo que hayan hecho una tirada tan corta, y teniendo ellos la exclusividad, más razón para que no se terminen tan pronto. Bueno eso espero.

Yo por hoy desisto, mañana más.. :Wink1:

----------


## Azatodeth

> ¿Y se puede saber cómo lo has logrado? ¡Llevo desde las 5 llamando!


Soy mago :P

Cuando le he dicho que me intentaría acercar la semana que viene no me lo ha puesto catastrófico en plan de que se fueran a agotar, aunque si me ha dicho que si quería que me reservaba uno (y le he dicho que no, me gusta el riesgo, jeje) Asique opino como t.barrie, que no habrán hecho una tirada muy pequeña y todos podremos conseguir nuestro ejemplar.

Gracias goncho19 por decirme el precio.

----------


## Ming

He logrado que no comunicase el telefono  :302:  Dos veces  :Smile1:  ... bueno, una es que me había confundido de número y llamé al novio de mi hermana  :O15:  jeje... En serio, he logrado que no comunicase... me ha dicho: "Hola... (y al cabo de un rato).... por favor deja el mensaje en el contestador." Como mínimo ha aparecido una voz  :Neutral: 
t.barrie,... mañana más. A ver quien logra que le cojan el telefono antes  :302:  Suerte.

----------


## magokreuss

sisisi vosotros arriesgaros......


jijijiji joder que chulo está el libro

----------


## t.barrie

> t.barrie,... mañana más. A ver quien logra que le cojan el telefono antes  Suerte.


Misión cumplida.  :O21:  ¿te gané? 

Lo único malo es que, con las fechas que estamos me va a tardar unos días...

un saludo.

----------


## Ming

¡Waaaaaaaaa, que rabia! ¡¡¡Yo también lo quieroooooo!!!
 :O10: 

¿Creeis que mañana abrirán?  :Oops:

----------


## Ming

Por cierto, que me olvidaba, he perdido, sí; te toca pagarme una copa  :302:

----------


## t.barrie

> Por cierto, que me olvidaba, he perdido, sí; te toca pagarme una copa


jaja :001 302: , que cara tiene la tía..
Lo anoto, si algún día nos vemos te debo una copa. Por ganarte.

PD: Mañana no abren.

----------


## Ming

¿Cara? Encima de que tu tendrás el libro y yo no... ¿además quieres que te pague la copa?  :117: 
Vamos hombre, como mínimo pagame una copa para ahogar mis penas  :O10: 
 :302: 
¿Habrán puesto mi telefono como "no adimitido"?

----------


## Ming

PD. Sóc feliç perquè el mon m'ha fet així  :Note: 
(para los que no hayan entendido mi "cántico": lo he logrado  :001 005: )

----------


## Azatodeth

Bueno, el martes me hice con él y tuve la suerte de que Manuel Cuesta estaba en la tienda y me firmó el libro  :Smile1: 

La verdad que entre que me lo compré el martes y las fiestas he podido ver poca cosa del libro, pero ahí va la primera impresión: 

Partes buenas: la manera gradual de aprendizaje que tiene, yendo de menos a más, dividiendo el libro en tres partes: nivel básico, intermedio y avanzado; y teniendo juegos "fáciles" desde el principio que hace que puedas ir practicando lo aprendido y no desesperarte, jeje.

Otra cosa son las numerosas fotos, que la verdad en un libro de monedas lo veo mucho más útil que los dibujos.

Partes malas: Habla mucho de monedas de 50 pts, aunque sí es cierto que al principio del libro pone una nota sobre que monedas utilizar cuando hable de las de 50 pts. Y luego en un juego más adelante te dice "que utilices una moneda de 2 euros y una de 1 euro de las antiguas de las que no tienen agujero" evidentemente hace referencia a monedas de 50 y 25 pts. 

La verdad que estas cosas no afectan para nada a la explicación, o al juego. Pero para ser una reedición que ha sido estudiada y revisada de nuevo podrían haber actualizado estas cosas.

Resumiendo el pequeño vistazo que le he dado por encima: Parece un buen libro para iniciarse con las monedas. A ver si me pongo un poco más a fondo con él y puedo comentar algo más.

Feliz navidad

----------


## Rand-althor

Una pregunta ¿alguien podría facilitarme la dirección o el teléfono de dicha tienda? espero no estar saltándome ninguna normal del foro, simplemente me gustaría ver si puedo conseguirlo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

Por fin es mio!!
bueno, este post lo pongo simplemente para sacarle los dientes largos a todos los que lo tienen por recibir o lo van a comprar y todavía no lo tienen

un abrazo

----------


## Ming

Solo me gustaría añadir una cosilla respecto la tienda:
Aunque me costó lo suyo que dejasen de comunicar... lo pedí hace dos días por la tarde... hacia las 7 o así, y me llegó al día siguiente por la mañana... hacia las 11. Nunca había comprado nada a distancia, pero si siempre es así no dudo en que volveré a comprarles. Gracias.

----------


## Laharl

Hola gente, tengo una pregunta: ¿me venderán el libro aun siendo como soy un eterno iniciado en este mundillo o hay que tener alguna especie de "conocimientos"?
Es que en su página web parecen un poquitín...restringidos. 


Un saludo.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

A mi me los vendieron  :Neutral:

----------


## Dieani

Buenas a todos y feliz navidad jeje

¿Alguien puede decirme donde lo habéis conseguido por un MP? 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Magnano

Tienes un MP

----------


## Dummie

> Hola gente, tengo una pregunta: ¿me venderán el libro aun siendo como soy un eterno iniciado en este mundillo o hay que tener alguna especie de "conocimientos"?
> Es que en su página web parecen un poquitín...restringidos. 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.


Te lo venderán sin problemas, pues es un libro para aprender y no es necesario que demuestres ningún conocimiento previo. Anímate y verás como no te ponen pegas. Y si te las pones me mandas un MP y lo solucionamos en tres segundos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Laharl

Gracias por contestar. 

Si me animo y tengo dinero después de estas fiestas... :D

----------


## Rand-althor

Hola, ¿podria alguien mandarme a mi tambien un MP con el telefono o la direccion? seria de gran ayuda, gracias.

----------


## b12jose

yo también me apunto, alguien me puede decir donde conseguirlo :Confused: 

Muchas gracias y esperanndo el MP  :Wink1: 

Pd.- Felices fiestas:P

----------


## b12jose

Bueno por fin, después de 39 llamadas lo acabo de conseguir, ya puedo entrar en el mundo de la numismagia oleoleole

pd.- Gracias magomer

Saludos

----------


## nacho103

Pues yo estoy igual, no hay forma de pillarlos sin comunicar... deben vender barbaridades, sino no lo entiendo :(

Si alguien puede decirme alguna otra forma de contactar... gracias.


Edito para corregirme a mi mismo.

Por fin me han cogido el teléfono y lo he pedido.
Ya espero con ganas que me llegue cuanto antes.

----------


## AngelSN

Primeras impresiones:

1. Qué portada tan chula.
2. Qué encuadernación tan chula.
3. Cómo recuerda al Canuto (al interior), tanto física como didácticamente.
4. Qué lástima que no se hayan parado a actualizar las pesetas a euros en algunos casos, en otros sí.
5. Erratas. ¡¿Por qué los libros de magia siempre tienen que tener erratas?!

----------


## t.barrie

> Primeras impresiones:
> 
> 1. Qué portada tan chula.
> 2. Qué encuadernación tan chula.
> 3. Cómo recuerda al Canuto (al interior), tanto física como didácticamente.
> 4. Qué lástima que no se hayan parado a actualizar las pesetas a euros en algunos casos, en otros sí.
> 5. Erratas. ¡¿Por qué los libros de magia siempre tienen que tener erratas?!


  :Grrrrrr:  :Grrrrrr: 
 A mi aún no me ha llegado!!!! :O10:  :O10:

----------


## Magnano

Animos t.barrie, que la espera merece la pena  :Wink1:

----------


## AngelSN

Por cierto, ¿los que lo habéis pedido por correo no lo tenéis firmado, no?  :Tongue:  ¿O sí?

P.D: Edito para no hacer demasiado off topic. Si lo queréis firmado TAN SÓLO tenéis que acercaros hasta Madrid y encontrar a Manuel en la tienda...

----------


## Magnano

Desgraciado!!! yo tambien lo quiero frimado!! :(

----------


## Magnano

se me olvidaba, el comentario de arriba es de envidia sana

----------


## Ming

> Primeras impresiones:


_1. Qué portada tan chula._ 
_2. Qué encuadernación tan chula._ 
_3. Cómo recuerda al Canuto (al interior), tanto física como didácticamente._ Eso sí  :Smile1: 




> Si lo queréis firmado TAN SÓLO tenéis que acercaros hasta Madrid y encontrar a Manuel en la tienda...


"Tan solo" dice... "tan solo"... 
Dani, tienes un trabajillo  :Mad1: 
Angel, empieza a correr  :Wink1: 

PD. Ya que estas, Dani, pasate por la tienda que firme los libros  :Wink1:

----------


## saultayra

alguien me ayuda a conseguirlo? no se donde encontrarlo. espero mp

----------


## mymy74

El libro es una joya. Bastante bien organizado desde el punto de vista didactico. Entra muy bien por los ojos y, efectivamente sigue una estructura similar al Canuto en cuanto a que comienza de lo sencillo a lo más complejo apoyandose en juegos para cada técnica.

Gran trabajo.

Un saludo

----------


## Inherent

> 5. Erratas. ¡¿Por qué los libros de magia siempre tienen que tener erratas?!


y más cuando llevan tantos años en el horno.... a ver si va a ser para comprobar si estamos atentos!! 

Ayer me pasé con mi chica a por el mío, lo que pasa es que va a ser un regalo y hasta dentro de unos días no voy a tenerlo en mis manos. Sentimental que es uno :-).
A ver si con este libro me quito la [L] de una vez... digo yo que en cuatro o cinco lustros...X-D

----------


## darigp

¡Ya tengo el mio y firmado por Manuel!!!!!!!!!!!! :001 005: 

No os preocupeis por la tirada, he estado esta tarde y no parece que se les vaya a agotar. Tampoco os penseis que no vais a recibir el trato adecuado, es cierto que alguna otra vez que he ido han sido mas secos pero es un libro de iniciación y ellos saben que muchos magos noveles lo estabamos esperando.

Un saludo

----------


## diverland

joer...yo lo pedi el 28 de diciembre..lo re-pedi..el 31.....quedaron en llamarme y todavia nada...ya me da un poco de palo volver a llamar..habia pensado que igual no me lo querian vender..en fin...seguiremos esperando..

----------


## queco

Dios mío, me lo han regalado para mi cumple. Babeando me hallo.

----------


## qfast

Por fin! ya ha llegado a casa el mio!
Magnifica encuadernación. Muy buena pinta tiene este libro,espero empezarlo pronto... que c**o! ya mismo me meto de cabeza. Me han defraudado un poco pero muy poco las fotos , muy pequeñitas y sin color. Pero bueno es algo efímero, el libro es muy didáctico y espero aprender muchísismo con el.
saludos. Y haceros con uno que se acaban!

----------


## Magnano

jajajaj, Iban se lo quitas a él y lo pones tu...

----------


## Errante

Yo tb lo tengo y firmado!!!!  :Wink1:

----------


## Niko2002

Está bastante bien para empezar, pero si ya tienes experiencia no es la mejor compra..
La verdad es que está todo muy bien organizado y me alegro de tenerlo en la biblioteca. ^^

----------

